# Aus Arraylist in Textfeld schreiben



## HansK (1. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Programm geschrieben welches Daten aus einer SQL Datenbank ausliest, diese werden in einer Arraylist gespeichert.


```
public static ArrayList<Ertrag> sqlGetEkonto(String s){
		ArrayList<Ertrag> eKonten = new ArrayList<Ertrag>();
		try {
		   
		  ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(s);

		  while(rs.next()){
		  eKonten.add(new Ertrag(rs.getInt(1), rs.getString(2)));
		 // System.out.println(e.toString());
		  }
		  rs.close();
		  
		   }
		   catch(Exception e) {
		       JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, e.getMessage());
		   
		   }  
		return eKonten;
		}
```

Nun möchte ich die Daten gerne in Textfelder schreiben, weiß aber nicht wie ich die Daten aus der ArrayList raushole.


```
DBConnector.sqlConnect();
					    eKonten = DBConnector.sqlGetEkonto("select * from konto");
```

Freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## XHelp (1. Jun 2012)

Öhm, mit 
	
	
	
	





```
get
```
? (List (Java Platform SE 7 ))
Was genau meinst du denn?


----------



## HansK (1. Jun 2012)

Ich hole Daten aus einer Datenbank, welche ich in ein Objekt speicher.
Dieses wiederrum speicher ich in einer ArrayList (oder nicht?)
Jetzt möchte ich aus dieser ArrayList die Daten rausholen und in Textfelder schreiben.
Weiß aber nicht wie das gehen soll.
Habe das auch mit get probiert aber kamen immer Fehler (falsch geparsed oder so)


----------



## Camino (1. Jun 2012)

HansK hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt möchte ich aus dieser ArrayList die Daten rausholen und in Textfelder schreiben.



Deine Objekte in dieser ArrayList haben ja hoffentlich setter- und getter-Methoden, um die Werte dort zu setzen und herauszuholen. Mit dem getXXX holst du den Wert aus deinem Objekt raus und in die Textfelder setzt du den Wert mit setText rein.

Die Frage ist aber auch, wie du das genau machen möchtest. Willst du immer nur 1 Datensatz anzeigen, also 1 Objekt aus deiner ArrayList? Oder sollen mehrere/alle Datensätze/Objekte angezeigt werden?


----------



## XHelp (1. Jun 2012)

HansK hat gesagt.:


> Dieses wiederrum speicher ich in einer ArrayList (oder nicht?)


Öhm. du hast doch den Code geschrieben, du musst doch wissen was es macht.
Und was die Fehler angeht: naja, musst es halt nur korrigieren. Mehr lässt sich in diesem Zusammenhang wohl kaum sagen. Du hast ein Stück Code gepostet, was in keinerlei Verbindung mit der GUI steht, was soll man denn da konkret sagen? Optionaler Weise kannst du auch mal die Fehlermeldung posten, weil "falsch geparst oder so" ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung.


----------

